# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Миллион владельцев Xbox 360 ''забанили'' навечно

## SDA

Корпорация Microsoft обьявила, что отключение владельцев модифицированных консолей Xbox 360 от сети Xbox Live является не временной мерой, а продлится вечно, сообщает Fudzilla.

Дело в том, что на днях около миллиона пользователей Xbox 360 были отключены от своих аккаунтов в Xbox Live в виде наказания за то, что они модифицировали прошивки приставок, что позволило им играть в пиратские видеоигры.

Некоторые из отключенных пользователей надеялись, что через какое-то время Microsoft сменит гнев на милость и откроет доступ к аккаунтам Xbox Live, но, похоже, этого не произойдет, так что теперь для них остается только один путь: приобрести новую (немодифицированную) консоль Xbox 360 и уже с нее получить доступ к сервисам Xbox Live.
Впрочем, Xbox 360 может работать и без доступа в интернет, но возможности ее при этом оказываются сильно урезананными. 

Softodrom.ru

*Xbox 360: очередной массовый бан*
....Однако с недавних пор Microsoft не только банит консоли в Xbox Live, но и блокирует их винчестеры. Это значит, что устанавливать на них игры уже не получится, а весь контент (включая сохранения и уже проинсталлированные игрушки), хранившийся на жестких дисках, окажется "вне зоны доступа"....
...Мы получили комментарий Ассоциации по противодействию компьютерным преступлениям (АПКП), которая защищает в России интересы производителей приставок – Sony, Microsoft и Nintendo.

По словам представителя АПКП Михаила Чернова, взлом защиты игровых консолей с целью воспроизведения контрафактных игр нарушает ст. 1299 ГК РФ ("Технические средства защиты авторских прав"). В случае, когда взлом защиты осуществляется за счет несанкционированной модификации системного программного обеспечения консолей, нарушаются также статьи 1229 и 1270 ГК РФ. В большинстве случаев нарушители привлекаются к административной ответственности по ст. 7.12 КоАП РФ ("Нарушение авторских и смежных прав"), а в ряде случаев взломщиков консолей привлекали к уголовной ответственности. Все взломанные игровые консоли признаются судом контрафактными и подлежат уничтожению. Кроме административной и уголовной ответственности, взломщики и распространители взломанных консолей могут так же привлекаться к гражданско-правовой ответственности. В этом случае правообладатель может требовать с нарушителя компенсацию от десяти тысяч до пяти миллионов рублей. Размер компенсации определяется судом. ....
полностью http://www.computerra.ru/vision/476588/

*Добавлено через 16 минут*

Интернетом надо пользоваться с компьютора, а не с приставки  :Smiley: 
Apple после этого просто ангелы во плоти. Если бы айфон определял в себе левую прошивку и отключал возможность пользоваться GSM модулем, было бы владельцам джелбрейкнутых смартфонов бы бы очень "весело".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

> Если бы айфон определял в себе левую прошивку и отключал возможность пользоваться GSM модулем, было бы владельцам джелбрейкнутых смартфонов бы бы очень "весело".


Я думаю, это время не за горами  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> Apple после этого просто ангелы во плоти. Если бы айфон определял в себе левую прошивку и отключал возможность пользоваться GSM модулем, было бы владельцам джелбрейкнутых смартфонов бы бы очень "весело".


Ну, а теперь сами подумайте... 

Вы, к примеру, являетесь законопослушным обладателем айфона, купленного в США и "привязанного" к AT&T. Вы делаете процедуру джейлбрейка, что по существующему в США законодательству не является нелигитимным действием (что бы об этом ни думала и публично ни заявляла компания Apple). Далее айфон определяет это и отключает GSM-модуль. Как думаете, сколько исков и на какую сумму придется оплатить Apple после этого прецедента? =)

Именно по этой причине Apple идет совершенно иным путем, всяческими правдами и неправдами делая попытки защитить телефон от любого вмешательства извне...

----------


## SDA

Интересно, а действия Microsoft по блокировке винта являются легитимными в тех же Штатах, с Россией все понятно, правда своими действиями у нас рынок продаж Xbox она прикрыла. Правда Россия у нее в категории "развивающихся стран", но есть еще и рынок миллиардного Китая  :Smiley: 
P.S. Лично я приставками не пользуюсь, правда валяется на даче старый плейстейшин :Smiley:  РС с монитором на 24 дюйма дает на мой взгляд больше возможностей  :Smiley: 
Джелбрейк Айфона не делал, американский аккаунт и покупка легитимных Gift Card Ap  Store для меня делает джел ненужным.

----------


## aintrust

> Джелбрейк Айфона не делал, американский аккаунт и покупка легитимных Gift Card Ap  Store для меня делает джел ненужным.


Джейлбрейк дает отличную возможность познакомиться с внутренним устройством iPhone и его iPhone OS (клона Mac OS). Впрочем, это нужно далеко не всем - точнее, очень немногим...

----------


## petyanamlt

> Джелбрейк Айфона не делал, американский аккаунт и покупка легитимных Gift Card Ap Store для меня делает IPhone ненужным.


 :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> Интересно, а действия Microsoft по блокировке винта являются легитимными в тех же Штатах ...


Ну вот, эта история получила неожиданное (или ожидаемое?) продолжение: Law firm interested in hearing from banned Xbox Live gamers.

----------


## AnnuantNary

Купил ребенку  XBOX 360 Pro . Ему друзья в школе сказали что с ней можно играть в интернете.Если кто знает - обьясните что для этого нужно. и что это будет стоить?

----------


## SDA

Через сетевой сервис Xbox Live.
Всё, что нужно сделать пользователю, — создать свой профиль. При этом он получает доступ к официальным форумам приставки, доступ к Xbox Live Arcade и Marketplace и возможность общаться с другими пользователями через Xbox Live. В подписку «Silver» не входит полноценная поддержка сетевой игры, однако в некоторых играх с относительной сетевой поддержкой (например, Viva Pi&#241;ata) пользователи «Silver» смогут играть по сети. «Silver»-аккаунт также поддерживает голосовое общение и видеоконференции, для работы которых необходимы специальные гарнитура и USB-камера Xbox Live Vision, соответственно.
Основной вариант подписки «Gold» предоставляет пользователю все возможности «Silver», а также полноценную сетевую игру, за пределами сторонних сервисов о которых было сказано выше. Кроме того, владельцы платных учётных записей могут получать доступ к некоторым бесплатным файлам несколько раньше, чем те, кто пользуется бесплатным аккаунтом. 
Насчет цен незнаю ищите в гугле.

----------

